
Mailtrain (the open source Mailchimp clone) is getting automation support - andris9
https://mailtrain.org/archive/SJoYB3MN/EysIv8sAx/SklBfpME?fixed=true
======
wesbos
I've been following the development of Mailtrain for a few weeks now and I
couldn't be more excited for this project. It's super fast, the interface is
great and it took about 4 minutes to install locally.

I'm on Sendy right now which has zero segmentation and development seems to
have really slowed on much-needed features.

If you do any sort of email sending, this will save you hundreds per month.
I've backed the Indie GoGo and I encourage everyone else to do this as well.

------
Bino
...and not so surprisingly ("Mailtrain is going into partially paid mode") hey
they all end up the same way (wanting your money) regardless of how or why
they started...

------
joshowens
This looks awesome

